# How many duck do you want to kill?



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

The instagram influencer flat bills with product stickers on their guns bragging about their 150 bird seasons ain't even eating a fraction of what they're killing. Anyone that's taken the time to pluck and quarter waterfowl, especially a goose, knows that there is alot of food on these birds. I really like to eat waterfowl, that's why I take the time to process my kill, but realistically I couldn't come close to eating what some of these guys shoot in a season. 

I was a tag along on a field hunt with some folks from a well known "crew" in the hunting industry. The hunt was bust with only one goose killed. Not one person wanted to claim this bird they had shot!

"I don't like goose"

"I hear they taste nasty"

Really!? 

I agree with the OP. Clout chasing people killing stuff for a picture give hunting a bad image to most non-hunters. If you're on a hunt in Latin America you're not stuffing you're carry-on with ducks so what's the point in piling them up.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know about the ducks, but my understanding is that shooting the doves is more like pest control, as they have so many it impacts the harvests. Blaze away!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

BFG said:


> To each his/her own. They paid to shoot birds in a foreign country. If the bag limits are liberal, then so be it. As long as they didn't break the law, who cares? It's not like those ducks are bred and born at Shia or Fish Point. If I paid $10k to go to Argentina to shoot ducks, and the game laws said I could shoot 250 birds a day, you bet your azz I'm going to the plug on every flock. I'll bet a bottle of good booze that NONE of it goes to waste.


I guess that’s whether or not you consider hog food waste.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

A lot of people can not see outside their small bubble. 

If the premise is you only hunt for meat, then if you have the means you should do your hunting/gathering at the grocery store where there are no unrecovered cripples.

When you travel you are doing so for the hunt, not the meat. You wouldn’t and can not bring back unprocessed meat from most of these countries. Not even biltong from Africa. In Africa the meat is sold or is given away. The people receiving it could care less about your American privilege that allows you the opportunity to have hunting morals. Same with Argentina. They are hand to mouth, so most animals don’t go to waste. I find no isssue in enjoying hunting and shooting as much as I’m legally allowed and someone else using the meat. 

like Kid mentioned, in Argentina there really is no local duck hunting as far as I’ve seen, just outfitting. I doubt there are any areas with more than 1 outfitter for 5000-10000sq miles. You are doing nothing to the resource. So if your kill has no impact on the resource and is being utilized you’ll be hard pressed to convince me there is any valid moral dilemma.

For doves, I don’t doubt at all due to the quantity that they are fed to hogs.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I shoot starlings and crows.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Example....when it was okay to shoot/trap/kill anything and as much as you wanted here...it almost killed off the bison, otter, elk, duck, and did kill off some. Do not think for a minute that because it is legal that it is right or a right to do. Geese...some people just are greedy and short sighted and will push it as far as it will go. 

Greed.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Gamekeeper said:


> I guess that’s whether or not you consider hog food waste.


Not in the least bit, as hogs provide a food source.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

on a call said:


> Example....when it was okay to shoot/trap/kill anything and as much as you wanted here...it almost killed off the bison, otter, elk, duck, and did kill off some. Do not think for a minute that because it is legal that it is right or a right to do. Geese...some people just are greedy and short sighted and will push it as far as it will go.
> 
> Greed.


You must work for Argentina’s wildlife department with your knowledge of quality of their game management.

Typical American attitude to assume these countries are not capable of managing their own resources. No different than urban Americans crying about Elephant hunting and management in Zimbabwe with zero knowledge. Or crying over parakeet shooting from your home in Michigan as the subsistence Argentina home is celebrating they are no longer raiding their garden. Or a roost of 40k doves descending on a farmers grain field.

I’m sure these countries would like your input on how they set bag limits.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

RS1983 said:


> The instagram influencer flat bills with product stickers on their guns bragging about their 150 bird seasons ain't even eating a fraction of what they're killing. Anyone that's taken the time to pluck and quarter waterfowl, especially a goose, knows that there is alot of food on these birds. I really like to eat waterfowl, that's why I take the time to process my kill, but realistically I couldn't come close to eating what some of these guys shoot in a season.
> 
> I was a tag along on a field hunt with some folks from a well known "crew" in the hunting industry. The hunt was bust with only one goose killed. Not one person wanted to claim this bird they had shot!
> 
> ...


Ive always been the guy dumped with all the ducks after a hunt to clean and keep, it gets old but i know they are just gunna be trashed if I don't do it. Its annoying and not right.
"just keep em, I don't eat duck"
"I don't like goose"
"I hear they taste nasty"
"Those are trash ducks"
Buffys and Old Squaw are taking a big hit now, they make great hero pics i guess.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> You must work for Argentina’s wildlife department with your knowledge of quality of their game management.
> 
> Typical American attitude to assume these countries are not capable of managing their own resources. No different than urban Americans crying about Elephant hunting and management in Zimbabwe with zero knowledge. Or crying over parakeet shooting from your home in Michigan as the subsistence Argentina home is celebrating they are no longer raiding their garden. Or a roost of 40k doves descending on a farmers grain field.
> 
> I’m sure these countries would like your input on how they set bag limits.


No...but look at our management of monkeys' in Michigan, how about alligators in Ohio, and then dare we mention Passenger Pigeons ? 

Sure I am no biologist...perhaps you are...but I did stay at a Red Roof once. i


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

BFG said:


> Not in the least bit, as hogs provide a food source.


Have you ever tried wild boar ? To me it is not edible


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

on a call said:


> To be honest I had a few customers who liked to shoot doves...like 100's at a time.
> 
> I too felt it was more like killing not shooting. But...that was and is me.


Man my family loves to eat dove. They are delicious. They are very small so it takes a good bunch to prepare a good full dinner.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

on a call said:


> Have you ever tried wild boar ? To me it is not edible


You're superior intellect and refined pallet is quite remarkable. What would you recommend us unknowledgeable people eat and how much of it would you allow us, oh great one?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

argentina has hundreds of thousands of square miles of mountains with snow. Nobody snowmobiles them. So buddy sent a shipping container with his sleds there, setup an outfitter there....and now small group of guys sled thousand upon thousands of acres of fresh powder every day of season (during summer here). endless untracked powder, no competition, dream location.

imagine snowmobilers from US making a post about how thats ********...that 1 man has millions of powder acres all to himself and hes using up too much of it. he should have morals and not use all that powder for himself, how selfish. what an evil mind, he should be banished.


thats what this post sounds like. argentina, brazil, etc...they are big countries with functioning governments and wildlife control. you all sound like PETA....get over yourselves.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and btw, you can go just across the border in mexico and do the same thing. they have very few waterfowlers and literally no limits....and its been like that for oh i dunno....at least my lifetime + some. and they literally can't hold a candle to arkansas as far as total take.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong, but the DU sticker on my back glass has the Canadian, US, and Mexican flag on it. I would assume that this is because DU operates in Mexico. I would also assume that a duck conservation agency would not support operating in a country with "no limit hunting" if they saw it as even the slightest threat to waterfowl population.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the DU sticker on my back glass has the Canadian, US, and Mexican flag on it. I would assume that this is because DU operates in Mexico. I would also assume that a duck conservation agency would not support operating in a country with "no limit hunting" if they saw it as even the slightest threat to waterfowl population.


Unfortunately we have to support Mexico, because that is where the birds winter. If DU became hostile and started dictating terms to their government as to how the resource is used, they would be kicked out. And then, there would be no advocacy for the birds.
Yes there are no limits in Mexico. Yes, the birds are all utilized by feeding people in the towns nearby. Yes, the people in those towns have no guns, so they don't get to hunt them.
The amount of birds harvested in Mexico in totality I would guess is less than the number of ducks killed in Michigan. I used to feel the same way sharing a body of water bisected by an imaginary line where, on one side you could harvest 1 Canvasback or hen Mallard. Move 5 feet over the imaginary line, you can kill 6. But, overall Canvasback and Mallard harvest in Canada versus USA in total I would bet is negligible.
The person who started this thread just wanted to stir up trouble, as happens commonly. Don't worry about Mexico.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> argentina has hundreds of thousands of square miles of mountains with snow. Nobody snowmobiles them. So buddy sent a shipping container with his sleds there, setup an outfitter there....and now small group of guys sled thousand upon thousands of acres of fresh powder every day of season (during summer here). endless untracked powder, no competition, dream location.
> 
> imagine snowmobilers from US making a post about how thats ********...that 1 man has millions of powder acres all to himself and hes using up too much of it. he should have morals and not use all that powder for himself, how selfish. what an evil mind, he should be banished.
> 
> ...


Hey man. Is this true? Is his operation still running?
Because I would love to find someone down there to guide backcountry snowboarding. He sounds like just the guy I need to talk to....


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

ON ICE said:


> You're superior intellect and refined pallet is quite remarkable. What would you recommend us unknowledgeable people eat and how much of it would you allow us, oh great one?


 Well if you have ever tried wild boar uncastrated that is...I have a feeling " You " would be inclined to agree with me...that or you have Covid and no taste or smell  Boar sucks big time and I have had others try to share it more than a few times. Last time was at a wedding...Pulled pork was the sign, one bite is all it took.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Hey man. Is this true? Is his operation still running?
> Because I would love to find someone down there to guide backcountry snowboarding. He sounds like just the guy I need to talk to....


Oh boy


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Makes me wonder as well. I get the canada and snow goose piles, the management is necessary, and most of the guys I know doing that do it are cleaning and stashing the meat. I've done it a few times, and it's a haul, but makes for a fun sausage party lol. 

I also never really understood what got people ticking over those 1,000 bird european shoots, throwing hundreds of pen raised birds from a tower for them to sail around like a clay and shot at. Not my cup of tea. And I get the impression most of the dudes shooting don't do much eating.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

2 less than that


----------

